# What's Your favorite Dairy Breed, and Why?



## YourSoJelly (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey y'all! What is your favorite dairy breed and why? Please post pictures of your goats and tell us their story! Oh, and if you want, feel free to post pictures of the milk they produce and what you make with the milk, too! 

My favorite is Nubians because of those irresistible floppy ears! And I have a little Nigerian who is my best friend at my sisters house! I don't have any goats as of right now, but I plan on probably one milking Nubian and another milking breed, or two milking Nubians.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I cannot resist Nubians. Those long floppy ears and Roman noses get to me. But my best milkers are a Togg/Nubian/Saanen and a Nubian/Nubian/Saanen.
Star is my only FB now. This is her at 2 days and 3 years. And her sister StarryNight who is the Togg/Nubian/Saanen.
I make yogurt and ice cream and pudding and this is my last batch of butter and buttermilk.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

This thread makes me want to hack into Emma's account and talk all about how great NDs are.......I hardly know how to use my computer though so that ain't happening!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Chad, I'd kill you if you did that....


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hahaha!

Wow, I got busted in 3 min. that's fast!


----------



## YourSoJelly (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Your goats are so adorable! Whatever that chocolate stuff is it looks YUMMY!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Alpines, for sure. Just my type of goat. Good production, high quality, pretty, ... yeah, stuff.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I do like Nubians but my lamanchas are by far my favorite. They are loyal kind and gentle. On the one all I have to do is toss kids at her and she will adopt them the old lady I need a can of grain and me sitting with her and she let's kids nurse.
As for what I do with their milk....I mostly have boer goats so use their milk for any kids that need bottle fed. If I don't have any kids that need milk it goes in the freezer for when I need it. I have lost count of how many kids she has raised and most were not hers.
And this is the only picture of the old girl I have







And this is her replacement 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## coso (Sep 19, 2011)

LaManchas. They are the American breed. In general they have long level lactations, with milk numbers right up there with the Swiss breeds. They come in different colors and styles so you can select which style you like. Very laid back loveable breed.


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

I tasted lots of different breeds of goat's milk and...I'm probably going to get yelled at...but nubian milk was the best tasting. And, the babies long legs!! Tooooo cute!
I need to sell this adorable full blood, papered, nubian doeling if anyone is interested, I am in S. Oregon.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I have to put in a plug for mini Nubians  They're smaller than full-sized Nubians, but not too small. They have great-tasting, creamy milk, and produce more than NDs, but not much less than Nubians. Plus, they're adorable :lovey:


----------



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

I am a Nubian fan too. They are so sweet and I love the ears. The milk tastes great. I was at a recent progress show and overheard a child wanting to take a picture of "the poor deaf goat"(LaMancha) she thought that since she couldn't see ears it must be deaf.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow! Everyone has beautiful goats.
If nobody noticed, Star's babies have no ears. Their daddy was LaMancha/Alpine. They are the sweetest kids but are, by necessity, freezer bound.
The chocolate stuff is pudding and yes, it is yummy.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Love 'em all.  Pretty goats everyone! Ariella's mini Nubian kids steal the show for me! 
My ideal dairy goat would be 1/2 LaMancha for personality, production, and flavor; 1/4 Nubian for butterfat; and 1/4 Alpine for long lactations.
But I only have Nigerians. I call their milk chocolate milk, it is so good.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

My favorite dairy breed is definitely Alpines! Of course, I might be a little biased, as I raise them, LOL! 
Reasons: They're colorful, sweet, high milk producers, popular, super smart, have a wide range of genetics to pick from, cold-hardy, heat-happy (haha!), adapt well, and sooo much more!!

Plus, how could you resist a face like this?









Or this?









Or this? LOL!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

DEFINITELY Alpines!!!!!!
I can't tell you why but I love 'em.
Probably if I got another breed it would be Nubians.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I like Oberhaslis! NDs are nice too!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I really like my Nigerians, they are the only breed I have. I had Boers.(I know they aren't dairy goats; but they couldn't even compare..)

Pshh, I might be able to resist _those_ faces, but I doubt anyone could resist this Nigerian.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have Nubians, LaManchas, and Nigierians. I love them all! But, the LaManchas and Nigies are my favorites!  though, I have decided (for my mothered sake *sigh*  ) to sell the Nigies.. Plus, I don't want anyone hurt when they get to rough housing.... I love them too much to see them hurt.
I love the Nubians too, they are super sweet and the ears are adorable!! But, the others have stollen my heart


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

I have Nubians and I'm soooo in love with them!!! They are super sweet, and so is there milk, and although they don't produce quite as much as Lamanchas, they produce plenty for our needs, without wasting any. Personally, I'd rather have less of great creamy rich milk, than more of an ok milk. But just my opinion. So it depends on what you're gonna use it one, if you're thinking cheese, ice cream, and stuff like that, the Nubians high butterfat would be great. But if you just want lots of milk, (more than nubians produce) then you might want to keep looking.  we just had our first kidding this year, our yearling had two kids, a doe and buck, but the buck was extremely deformed and we had to put him down. :-C But the little doeling is super sweet, and soo cute. She has long legs that stick a little out to the side, long floppy ears and the most precious face that just steals your heart!! She's mainly black, with a white half belt, white ears with black specks, Brown "stockings" a white topknot, and muzzle, and two bright brown stripes running down either side of her black face. She's such a doll, and looks like she'll have a good mammary system on her! Her name's Sadie. Yep, as you can tell, I'm obsessed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

VincekFarm said:


> I really like my Nigerians, they are the only breed I have. I had Boers.(I know they aren't dairy goats; but they couldn't even compare..)
> 
> Pshh, I might be able to resist _those_ faces, but I doubt anyone could resist this Nigerian.


I have to go with VineckFarm, Nigerians are the best goats, and they are ''mini-milkers'' all the way... average production is 1-2 quarts per day, and you can fit approx. 3 nigies in the space of 1 big goats... not saying big goats are bad, I think I would get LaManchas, or a mini dairy goat. :kidred:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in the process of selling my Nigies..but I am milking a lamancha and a saanen/boer cross. Both have very good milk but I think the ND milk might be a bit creamier ( or the small amount just makes it seem more precious?). Personality : I like the the saanenX and the La Mancha better than the NDs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

